
China is installing surveillance cameras outside people's front doors - bookofjoe
https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/27/asia/cctv-cameras-china-hnk-intl/index.html
======
notkaiho
And outside China, millions of people are willingly installing Ring doorbells
and others that effectively do the same thing.

~~~
bookofjoe
Good point

